# UK Expat tax advice



## AlanSmith2015 (Feb 19, 2015)

I have an odd query. I'm a UK citizen, but tax resident in Trinidad & Tobago where I work full time (I'm domiciled in the UK and planning to move back eventually). I have some income in the UK - rental income from property, savings interest - which is taxable in the UK and declared through self-assessment. 

However, I also have a couple of small chunks of income earned from short-term consultancies in other parts of the world last year, which were paid into my UK bank account. My understanding is that these are not liable to UK tax because the work was not physically carried out in the UK. However, the advice I've received in Trinidad is that they're also not liable to tax here either because I'm not domiciled here and the work was also not carried out here. Apparently the tax authorities here are only interested in the money I earn here (which is taxed through PAYE) and these other pieces of income would only become liable if I remitted the money to Trinidad.

Has anyone encountered a situation like this before? What should I do? I'm contemplating calling the HMRC non-resident line for advice, but thought I'd try here first. Any help from knowledgeable people would be appreciated.


----------

